# Swamp monster threatens rail project



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Sounds like a plot ripe for Scooby Doo & the gang.

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/br...and-rail-project/story-e6frf7k6-1226101357010


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hmmm, we should have tried that tactic locally to stop construction of the gabillion dollar InterCounty Connector toll road


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

*Zoinks!*


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

"The taniwha is a mythical protector with a powerful role in Maori folklore, but get it angry and you're in trouble, Mr Wilcox said". Kind of sounds like the Hulk.


----------

